

Snapchat lost $128M during the first 11 months of 2014 - doctorshady
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2015/08/19/snapchats-leaked-financials-show-just-how-big-a-bullet-facebook-dodged/

======
tristanho
The condescension and bias against Snapchat in this article is pretty
ridiculous... who writes these kinds of one-sided articles?

Obviously Snapchat isn't guaranteed success, but it's hardly a failure yet. A
reminder that Facebook also lost over $100 million in 2007[0], back when it
was valued at $15 billion. It doesn't take a genius to see that high-growth
tech startups can burn a lot of money.

[0] [http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/01/facebook-ipo-facebook-
ipo-f...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/01/facebook-ipo-facebook-ipo-facebook-
ipo/)

------
reach_kapil
I don't think it matters at this moment. They are on a well good trajectory
which is only going to change when they decide to go for IPO. Till then,
Snapchat is Uber (the growth machine) for Early stage investors to get
benefits in IPO based on eyeballs it collects as retention

------
mastermojo
Historically chat companies have had difficulties monetizing chat. Snapchat
isn't a traditional messaging app though. There's something about graphics and
photos being good for ads. I still reserve judgement on whether or not
snapchat will go boom or bust.

